# Closed end cigar?



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 5, 2014)

There is a closed end mandrel available for the cigar kit.  

What I'm having trouble envisioning is how the brass tube that comes down from the finial piece over the transmission would function with a closed end. 

Can that piece be eliminated and the bottom piece of the cap be sufficient to turn the transmission or does that tube still need to be incorporated somehow?

Thanks.


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 5, 2014)

The bottom piece of the cap wound not turn the transmission as far as I could see.  One possibility would be to press the finial nut onto the twist tube and press into the cap tube prior to gluing the cap tube in place.  But then I don't see how the mandrel would work unless it fits twist tube diameter.  Maybe a better answer will appear.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 5, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> The bottom piece of the cap wound not turn the transmission as far as I could see.  One possibility would be to press the finial nut onto the twist tube and press into the cap tube prior to gluing the cap tube in place.  But then I don't see how the mandrel would work unless it fits twist tube diameter.  Maybe a better answer will appear.



Good thought Harry.  Maybe just enough of the other tube to catch the tranny solidly   And get the mandrel on behind it enough to get a solid grab.  

Then I'd have to figure out room to sneak in the clip above all that.   

Might not be worthwhile.


----------



## Whaler (Jul 5, 2014)

I have done a few but it's been a couple years and I can't remember how it works. I just checked all of the instructions that came with the Arizona Silhouette mandrels and nothing on the Cigar. Think the instructions are on the DVD, I'll try to find it today and post it.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 5, 2014)

Whaler said:


> I have done a few but it's been a couple years and I can't remember how it works. I just checked all of the instructions that came with the Arizona Silhouette mandrels and nothing on the Cigar. Think the instructions are on the DVD, I'll try to find it today and post it.


  Did you ever do one with a clip?  

If iI can't incorporate a clip, I'm not really interested in pursuing the project.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 5, 2014)

Home of YoYoSpin.com
#19 may help you out.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## KenV (Jul 5, 2014)

Dan --

Also look at how cigar components are used with 50 BMG pens.  The 8 mm tube that engages the transmission can engage the "invisible clip".

You may want to consider other clips like those used on Euro pens too.


----------

